# Derryl Gabel Cool Legato Phrases Instructional DVD



## Andrew (Jan 28, 2009)

I decided to get into theory.. Since most of the stuff ive been playing over the years.. i have no idea exactly what i'm doing. So ive been mostly digging into guthrie govans books as well as taking lessons. For expanding this knowledge can anyone give any good reviews about derryl gabels instructional stuff? It would be sweet to learn some holdsworthy legato licks.. but most books i get are just "heres a sweet phyrigian scale i can play at 300 bpm thx -rusty cooley"


----------



## XxXPete (Jan 28, 2009)

I have the cool legato phrases one dvd. Great stuff. 313313 pentatonic legatos, harmonic minor hybrids.Tons of "holdsworthian type stuff." I want to get #2 next!


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 28, 2009)

I have all of his instructional stuff, he is awesome. 

I couldnt recommend his DVDs enough!

They will improve your playing and neck knowledge a great deal.


----------



## kmanick (Jan 28, 2009)

Derryl is a smoking player.
I don't really care for his original material much , but there is no arguing
that the boy can play.


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Jan 28, 2009)

I own the first DVD in the series, and I can tell you that neither Gabel or the material he teaches is anything like what Cooley would play.

That said, I don't think the lessons are very Holdsworth like (it's simply not quite as "out there," but then again, who else is?!) but you can certainly take the techniques and information Gabel provides and take it down that road if you wish. 

I've never used the second DVD, but the first one is excellent. I highly recommend it.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Feb 8, 2009)

Have heard of gabel instructionals and seen a preview of it... but i guess if not wrong generally is ala Frank gambale... but both are awesome masters !! i like to get his DVD soon off from CFH !! CFH rules !!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks very good - some of it is quite derivative of the odd/even formula good 'ol Frank developed (and Derryl does sweep some of the examples) but there's enough original ideas to make it worthwhile by all accounts.

Its on "the shortlist" for me at least


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 8, 2009)

On a related note, it looks like he's added a Carvin 727 to his arsenal!

EQUIPMENT

I'll be interested to see what he does with it...


----------



## kmanick (Feb 8, 2009)

is he a Carvin Endorsee now?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 8, 2009)

Has been for a while according to the webbie, unless they got the dates wrong and it only just happened ^^


----------



## S-O (Feb 8, 2009)

I really liked his RG though.

Also, his videos and book are great. I have all but a couple.


----------



## kthxbai (Feb 24, 2009)

Someone should hook me up with a link!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 24, 2009)

Using internet search engines is hard, no?

Welcome To The Official Derryl Gabel Website

Derryl Gabel on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## vontetzianos (Feb 24, 2009)

I got mine a few days ago. Some of these phrases are insane and this guy pulls them off with ease. They're definitely excellent left hand exercises.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 24, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> I got mine a few days ago. Some of these phrases are insane and this guy pulls them off with ease. They're definitely excellent left hand exercises.



I suspect then its something I should probably invest in!


----------



## vontetzianos (Feb 28, 2009)

What's the deal with the tabs? It says on the disc label I have to email him for them. Surely it should come with tabs?


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2009)

Become a Guitar Freak looks Like a good deal.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 3, 2009)

I'd splash the cash if I had it - lots of valuable information there even without the slighlty hyped advert


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Mar 3, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> What's the deal with the tabs? It says on the disc label I have to email him for them. Surely it should come with tabs?



It's true, you need to email him for the tabs, and they're Power Tab files, I think. I'd check for you, but they're on another computer than the one I'm using right now. 

I thought it was strange myself, but he personally emailed me the tabs in about 2 days after I asked for them. I was impressed and thought, "Derryl Gabel emailed me!!!"  I know, I'm pathetic, just ignore it.


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 4, 2009)

He actually sent me a few of the tabs before I even received the DVD


----------



## labelthief (Apr 2, 2009)

Andrew said:


> Become a Guitar Freak looks Like a good deal.


i just purchased the $127 deal. There is enough material in there to last me a year. It's a lot of great info and some really tough stuff. 
I've spent awhile trying to find good exercises using legato that didnt sound like an ordinary shred exercise. this is great.


----------



## dorfmeister (Oct 11, 2010)

Maniacal said:


> I have all of his instructional stuff, he is awesome.
> 
> I couldnt recommend his DVDs enough!
> 
> They will improve your playing and neck knowledge a great deal.



I just bought the "Chordal Mysteries Revealed" DVD. Haven't received it yet. Which other dvd's of his do you think are most useful?


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 11, 2010)

The most useful ones for me were CLP 1 and Pentatonic Passages.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 11, 2010)

CLP 1 and Pentatonic Passages are good, I also have CLP2, Supersonic Sweeping, Creative Tapping, Outside Secrets 1 and 2 as well as Chordal Mysteries.

I really enjoyed the sweeping/tapping videos (even if I have to get around to actually learning much out of them) whilst OS 1 and 2 weren't quite as useful from my perspective of being a simple rocker. That's not to say they weren't great, just not quite my cup of tea.

Bottom line - he's a brilliant player who produces quality products that do exactly what they say on the tin so you can pick and choose with some measure of reassurance that you're making the right choice.


----------

